# Pages load incredibly slow if at all...



## addictivepersona

It's just Bluelight, no other sites.  The forums and posts, everything on this site, loads incredibly slow and most times times out if I don't click the link again/refresh the page.  Very rarely does this site load quickly.  Is there any way I can fix this on my end?

Using Firefox 3.6.3, with Adblock Plus, on Windows XP home.


----------



## MazDan

Yes I had a few probs on the weekend also.


----------



## fizzle

I've been having this problem more frequently lately as well. Not sure whats causing it but I'll let everyone know if I get any word.


----------



## addictivepersona

MazDan, it's every day for me, not just the weekends...


----------



## phr

No problem here and I'm on daily.

Have you tried a different browser?

Maybe a different internet connection?


----------



## TheLoveBandit

I've not experienced any issues, and I'm probably on more than the average bear.

For those of you with issues, can you help fill in the blanks as to what might be causing it by mentioning the following:

A - what browser are you using?
B - does it have this effect in all browsers?
C - is it just bluelight, or are you experiencing other site slowdowns or other computer issues
D - are you bouncing through proxies?
E - where is your real ISP (only as much geography as you are willing to reveal publicly)? - the point being, perhaps there is a hub that is experiencing slowdowns on the net and you're getting caught in those, or perhaps your ISP is flexing some restraints


----------



## Pegasus

A few years ago, I seem to remember this problem happening in certain, localized areas (mine being one of them with people near me having the same problem)...


----------



## MazDan

TheLoveBandit said:


> I've not experienced any issues, and I'm probably on more than the average bear.
> 
> For those of you with issues, can you help fill in the blanks as to what might be causing it by mentioning the following:
> 
> A - what browser are you using?
> B - does it have this effect in all browsers?
> C - is it just bluelight, or are you experiencing other site slowdowns or other computer issues
> D - are you bouncing through proxies?
> E - where is your real ISP (only as much geography as you are willing to reveal publicly)? - the point being, perhaps there is a hub that is experiencing slowdowns on the net and you're getting caught in those, or perhaps your ISP is flexing some restraints



Its no longer a problem for me. Only happenned for a while on the weekend. May not have even been bluelight.


----------



## addictivepersona

TheLoveBandit said:


> A - what browser are you using?
> B - does it have this effect in all browsers?
> C - is it just bluelight, or are you experiencing other site slowdowns or other computer issues
> D - are you bouncing through proxies?
> E - where is your real ISP (only as much geography as you are willing to reveal publicly)?



A - Mozilla Firefox version 3.6.3 (upgrading to 3.6.4... gonna see if that makes a diff.)
B - I don't use IE ever, but I just loaded BL in it and there don't appear to be any issues... The pages load slower than others, but not as slow as in Firefox...
C - It's just Bluelight.  My computer is quite old (goin' on four years; has one GIG of RAM) but no other sites have issues loading day in and day out.
D - I have no idea what that means...
E - Time Warner Cable.

So, looks like it's Firefox... Any idea how I can fix it?  I know I probably have to give ya more information but I don't know what in particular.


----------



## alasdairm

it may not just be bluelight...

when i run a 'tracert' to bluelight.ru, there are between 10 and 30 computers between me and bl, any one of which could be the source of the problem (except i have no problem  )

if you (plural) are having trouble, try something like this: http://visualroute.visualware.com/ which might help identify the problem. (once you have run the trace, click on the 'analysis' tab).

alasdair


----------



## addictivepersona

^^ I did that and got this:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




"...there could be problems with the DNS server on the originating network."  Does that mean my computer?  I've gotten messages about DNS errors before... I've just let 'em go 'cause I couldn't find any info. about fixin' 'em.  Mostly they'd pop up when my Internet was working according to the cable company but wasn't working for my computer.


----------



## phr

I get relatively the same DNS lookup time and I don't have any issues.


Better in IE, huh? Did you try running FF in safe mode to rule out any extension interference?


----------



## addictivepersona

Just ran FF in safe mode and am still having the same issues...


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I hope you find a solution to this OP, I find Bluelight's server is slow _sometimes_ but most of the time not (for me/my internet connection).  

Good luck!


----------



## alasdairm

addictivepersona said:


> ^^ I did that and got this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "...there could be problems with the DNS server on the originating network."  Does that mean my computer?  I've gotten messages about DNS errors before... I've just let 'em go 'cause I couldn't find any info. about fixin' 'em.  Mostly they'd pop up when my Internet was working according to the cable company but wasn't working for my computer.


try switching to a different dns lookup - say opendns or google dns (8.8.8.8 & 8.8.4.4) - and see what happens?

alasdair


----------



## addictivepersona

Would doing what it says on that opendns site cause security issues with my computer?  ... I changed it for my computer and it didn't help... I think I'm gonna have to change it for my network.  I've gotten issues in the past where the cable company says I have Internet based on the output my modem's putting out, but I've gotten error messages from my computer "Could not find a server in DNS"... And not knowing what that meant, I'd just turn off the modem/router for a bit, plug it back in, and it'd work...


----------



## addictivepersona

alasdairm said:


> try switching to a different dns lookup - say opendns or google dns (8.8.8.8 & 8.8.4.4) - and see what happens?
> 
> alasdair



Tried both OpenDNS and Google's DNS settings for both my computer and network...Neither sped up BlueLight... Should I have used one for my router, the other for my network at the same time?  I used the same DNS setting for both the computer and network...

*Sigh*


----------



## MazDan

Seems to be playing up again for me sporadically but checked and not a problem on any other pages.

I use firefox only so dunno about other browsers.


----------



## fizzle

I wonder if its just certain times when there happens to be a lot of traffic...


----------



## nioreh0422

fizzle said:


> I wonder if its just certain times when there happens to be a lot of traffic...



^ probably this...Every internet site including BL is extremely fast so I'm assuming it's either the amount of traffic at times or the OP connection.


----------



## addictivepersona

It seems to be at times when a lot of people are on here, but even when they're not, it's still painfully slow and times out...

It's probably my connection--I've gotten errors about DNS servers and crap in the past.  Never did anything about 'em 'cause I don't know enough about them to fix 'em.


----------



## addictivepersona

So... I changed my DNS servers back to what they were originally... Loaded BlueLight in IE... and it's slow, but pages load.  Anybody have any idea as to why Firefox doesn't work but IE does?  You'd think it'd be the other way around...


----------



## EoTorv

I was googling around for a possible solution to your problem and I thought I'd share two threads from other forums that could help.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/mic...ved-only-one-important-website-runs-slow.html <<In this thread someone's simaler problem turned out to be zonealarm pro. Its an older thread & might not be applicable anymore.

http://forums.pcworld.com/index.php?/topic/84879-website-loads-slow/ << This thread probably covers what is happening but no real solutions, the good thing is the internet reroutes itself a lot. I had a shitty connection to CBS for about a week and a half while they had some shows I was really wanting to watch. Everybody else was connecting fine and no amount of tweaks on my end could improve it. Suddenly one day it was better all on its own.


----------



## Mr_Fluffykins

i noticed it too, but i jsut thought my internet was being gay


----------



## addictivepersona

EoTorv said:


> http://www.techsupportforum.com/mic...ved-only-one-important-website-runs-slow.html <<In this thread someone's simaler problem turned out to be zonealarm pro. Its an older thread & might not be applicable anymore.


This may solve the problem--I have Zone Alarm.  Hrm.  I'm going to uninstall it (after I find something comparable).  Worth a shot--I value this site more than ZoneAlarm, lol.  Buuuut I also don't need viruses on my comp.  So, thanks again--I will try it out soon and post back.


----------



## fizzle

Wow, ET, thank you for looking into those!


----------



## EoTorv

> This may solve the problem--I have Zone Alarm. Hrm. I'm going to uninstall it (after I find something comparable). Worth a shot--I value this site more than ZoneAlarm, lol. Buuuut I also don't need viruses on my comp. So, thanks again--I will try it out soon and post back.


A lot of people feel the necessity for a third party firewall ended with XP SP2 when the Windows firewall was added. This proposition can become a "Holy War" on tech boards and I know some disagree strongly. Comodo is a popular free firewall but at least at first it is much more of a constant worrying nag than ZA.


----------



## addictivepersona

EoTory, thanks again for looking into this for me.  I had tried using Google, believe me, but it got me no where.

Last night I stumbled upon the Comodo firewall.  Tried installing it tonight and I keep getting errors (it can't find a required file to install it)... So, I'm going to go without any firewall for a bit, see if nothing bad happens to my computer, lol.  There wasn't a firewall on my mom's computer for awhile, and one day it got overrun with tons of crap.  But, I think she clicked something she shouldn't have (she's not computer savvy).

What's weird though is that BlueLight still appears to be loading slow... When I first come to the site, the first two or three pages will load slow but normal for my comp.  Any clicks after that will be incredibly slow, but they're no longer timing out... So, it's an improvement... :-/

I'll post back here after running CCleaner and cleaning out my cache and whatnot later tonight (aka tomorrow morning for you normal folk).

Thank you SO MUCH again, EoTory.    This is definitely an improvement.


----------



## MazDan

I wish I had zonealarm as then i could get a fix.

Interestingly I am finbding the biggest problems come when i try doing mod stuff such as merging etc.

getting into the site never ever causes a problem but trying to do mod stuff and sometimes posting does cause a prob.


----------



## addictivepersona

MazDan said:


> I wish I had zonealarm as then i could get a fix.


What do you mean by a fix?

And unfortunately BlueLight is now slower than ever before... I don't know what happened.  I'd try completely clearing Firefox but who knows if that'll fix anything, and I like having my History there so I can search it and don't have to Bookmark everything, ya know?

Oh, also, TheLoveBandit, if you read this, you said before: "where is your real ISP [...]? - the point being, perhaps there is a hub that is experiencing slowdowns on the net and you're getting caught in those, or perhaps your ISP is flexing some restraints"  I'm near Rochester, NY and I know of someone in Northern Ohio who's having issues with this site... Northern Ohio's not *too* far from here...  Probably the same ISP--Time Warner has a monopoly.  Speaking of which, if they're preventing me from coming to this site (why would they?), is there any way I can get access?  IDK, the wiring and everything around here is so antiquated, I don't doubt there's an issue along the way and that it's not my computer, though it is old...


----------



## Dafer

I'm having this problem too. Only happens on BL. I'm using firefox, win xp on an old heap, windows firewall and on a cable connection from virgin. Need to format hard drive and reinstall windows anyway, will see if that makes any difference.


----------



## addictivepersona

Dafer said:


> I'm having this problem too. Only happens on BL. I'm using firefox, win xp on an old heap, windows firewall and on a cable connection from virgin. Need to format hard drive and reinstall windows anyway, will see if that makes any difference.



Did it help?  I have an old POS computer--It could probably use a reformat and whatnot... If that improved BL for you, I may give it a shot... It's gotten rediculous now--Doesn't even load in FF lately without refreshing it a million times and waiting like five minutes per page...


----------



## fizzle

^Is it still only for BL? I've never had problems anywhere near that bad.


----------



## MazDan

I seem to have tracked my problems down to firefox.

It is such a terrible browser since it got so big and seems to cause hassles from time to time.

I started having probs with another site as well and a reboot and change of IP address fixed it.


----------



## addictivepersona

fizzle said:


> ^Is it still only for BL? I've never had problems anywhere near that bad.


It's still just BL.  Fitday.com started acting up the other day, but it was temporary and after a few minutes it fixed itself.



MazDan said:


> I seem to have tracked my problems down to firefox.
> 
> It is such a terrible browser since it got so big and seems to cause hassles from time to time.
> 
> I started having probs with another site as well and a reboot and change of IP address fixed it.


What browser would you recommend?  'Cause I don't feel secure surfin' the 'net with IE.  I've used Opera in the past--Is that a decent enough browser?

Maybe rebooting would help?  I reboot my comp. every week or so, but mostly I just leave it in hibernation mode (note: not standby mode)... After I reboot it, I don't notice any difference in BL but I've never really paid close attention to it... Next time I reboot I'll check BL first thing.  I'd reboot now but I've got a lot going... Maybe I just need a new computer?  Four year old laptop...  and I don't have a way to change my IP address as it's set by my ISP...


----------



## EoTorv

Chrome has a reputation as the fastest rendering and most stable browser. http://www.google.com/chrome

If someone else could let you use their laptop on your connection you could see if your computer is a part of the problem. When is the last time you restarted your modem and router? Another way to see if it has anything to do with your Windows setup would be to use a liveCD. Xubuntu,PClinuxOS and Puppy Linux are among the easier ones to work with and do OK with less powerful systems.


----------



## addictivepersona

EoTorv said:


> Chrome has a reputation as the fastest rendering and most stable browser. http://www.google.com/chrome
> 
> If someone else could let you use their laptop on your connection you could see if your computer is a part of the problem. When is the last time you restarted your modem and router? Another way to see if it has anything to do with your Windows setup would be to use a liveCD. Xubuntu,PClinuxOS and Puppy Linux are among the easier ones to work with and do OK with less powerful systems.



Tomorrow (later today, lol) I'll use my mom's computer and see if that one has issues with BL.

I last restarted my modem and router maybe a month or so ago?  Every once in awhile it fucks up and needs to be restarted.  Have had tech support out here many times and their "readers" (for lack of a better term) don't detect any issues with our lines or with their modem (they can't really test the router)... But yeah, everything seems "fine" on their end.  Yet the Internet goes down every couple weeks and a hard reset (right term?) of the modem and router's the only way to fix it.  THAT issue is not just my computer--My mom's and my old computer both don't have Internet either.  And having a computer wired to the modem/router doesn't help either as my mom's was like that for awhile.

If it is my computer, I'll look into getting Chrome.  Well, I'm going to look into getting that anyways.  If that doesn't solve the problem, I'll look into a liveCD--Though I honestly have no idea what that means (I'm guessing where you run your system from the disc drive).

But yeah, restarted my computer a few hours ago and came on here (well, attempted to...):  Main page didn't want to load.  Tried five times then gave up 'til now where the main page loaded seamlessly, this forum loaded seamlessly, then this thread took quite a few tries...


----------



## EoTorv

If another computer run on your home network has the same problems w/ BL that your laptop has, than a live CD isn't going to help. That was just something you could do as an alternative to testing if another computer has the same issues. But either by a 2nd computer or alternative OS having the same problem or not having the problem we'll have somewhat isolated where the problem is.

Did you try using an alternative DNS server  as alasdairm suggested early in this thread? Google instructions
OpenDNS

DNS servers other than your ips's are usually a little slower because u have to go "further" to fetch the info. But it might help w/ the BL situation.

Try the Chrome first as its the easiest. Most recent stuff I've read about FF having problems with vBulletin are about WYSIWYG editing making FF slow or buggy which doesn't apply here because BL has that feature shutoff.


----------



## addictivepersona

^I had tried changing my DNS server--Tried OpenDNS and Google's DNS.  Neither helped.  Posted about that quite a few back.

Never tried BL on my mom's computer--Went right to Chrome.  It's unbelievable how fast this forum is now.  However, I have noticed other sites are slower with Chrome.  But, I've noticed sites have been loading quicker the more I visit 'em (which makes sense 'cause of stored info. and whatnot).

So, the issue seems to be resolved (finally!).  But, we'll see.  I'm going to give it a couple days, then post back here.  ET, I owe ya one.  Even though now I have to get used to a new browser, lol.


----------



## Klue

This thread has prompted me to try Chrome again. It will take a bit of getting used to but seems to the few pages I've tried (eg smh.com.au) load pages quicker than firefox did. Bluelight is still a bit slow, and just as slow as in FF... but it's kinda always been like that.

I wonder if there was a notable difference in how quick BL loads after the prune a while back. From memory, that was the reason for the purge...


----------



## welshmick

I only find a problem with the Animated GIF thread.

I use FF, but it can kill it sometimes.

Otherwise no problems here UK/Wales


----------



## Jabberwocky

If one ends up using BL on a very slow connection like dial-up or an impaired connection, you might want to kill the loading of pictures in your browser or through BL settings. In userCP you can shut off images from loading through the 'edit options' then scroll to 'Thread Display Options'  within that category I would unselect all three while on a slow connection 'Show Signatures', "Show Avatars', and 'Show Images (including attached images and images in


----------



## TALLY 2.0

*Why is bluelight so slow for me?*

I have a pretty fast internet connection. I have clocked my internet speeds at over 30 Mb/s. So why is it that bluelight is going so damn slow for me? 

Have you made it so my speed is slower that everyone elses because I was banned and its a precaution so I dont do some crazy shit? 

If so, I dont care. Thats cool. Just let me know, because its bothering the shit outta me and Ive been trying everything to fix it.

or is bluelight slow period?


----------



## Jabberwocky

Have you tried another browser or another computer on the same connection? Someone with a similar problem found a big improvement by switching from Firefox to Chrome a while back and indicated the problem was with one computer and not others. Most people w/ Firefox are having no problems but some settings or addons may have problems with vBulletin.


----------



## RedLeader

> Have you made it so my speed is slower that everyone elses because I was banned and its a precaution so I dont do some crazy shit?



haha, no 

BL has been moving slow at times over the past week or so - trust me we've also felt it.  All I can say for now is that it's likely not something browser, style, location,...-specific (well unless you have a specific thing and you're being hit twice ) and that hopefully it will either *magically* fix itself soon or we'll have a look under the hood in the near future.  

Sympathy and empathy to anyone feeling as if BL's being a tortoise.


----------



## TALLY 2.0

LOL That would be pretty cool if you could make it so certain members had slower speeds. You guys should look into that.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Jabberwocky

They would never throttle a member's connection as a punitive measure, they would just prioritize all the other member's bandwidth as a reward for good behavior.


----------



## fizzle

Mines been slow too  It seems like several people are having the same problem... hopefully hoptis will wave his magic fingers soon to fix it.


----------



## edtree

^^
Looks like it's bin 3 months since the last prob with this but just wanna say having the same probs as you guys for the last week and am worried that it could be that a third party is involved that is trying to get info?  Is that unhealthy paranoia? Don't wanna leave the site but its freaking me out!!!
H O
edtree

btw were in oztrailer.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Its not likely a third party at all. Almost zero chance. Servers with big loads and heavily utilized databases like we have here, periodically have slow downs from heavy use or ongoing maintenance. Periods like this with slowdowns and glitches actually can happen a lot more on less trafficked boards and wikis. Some "turbulence" is expected to happen once in a with every server.


----------



## MazDan

Yep, I have also noticed it getting slow again lately.

Maybe time for another prune?


----------



## edtree

Thanks Enki.  Dunno y but it sure was giving me the jitters almost like an internal shark alarm but wanting to stay on like wanting to stay out for that last wave.


----------



## Pegasus

I am getting this again too, in Boston area, USA...  Incredibly slow on my incredibly fast connection!  This happened a few years back similarly, where pages just would not load.  I get timed out about 50% of the time today, seemingly during peak hours...


----------



## hoptis

Geez Enki... I don't think I need to visit Support anymore the way you're going. 

It's definitely related to traffic. When I find that next million dollars, I'll add a few more servers


----------



## addictivepersona

Yeah, I've been having issues lately (past week or so) with the pages loading incredibly slow, but NOTHING compared to how slow they were (and weren't) loading when I originally posted this thread.


----------



## Madhatter4

*What the hell happened to bluelight???*

Ok I've been coming to bluelight daily for almost 10 years now.  In the past when I clicked on my Bluelight bookmark the main page would come up in 3 seconds or less....  now when I try to open bluelight it sits there loading for almost 30 seconds.  Dont tell me its something on my end because I have blazing fast broadband speeds at roughly 30 megabits download when tested.  ALSO this only happens with the Bluelight website, all other pages pop up instantly.  Another fucked up issue is that once the page opens and I click on a thread,  sometimes the thread opens...  other times it sits there and says it timed out....  I then cant open any threads and am forced to try again 30 minutes later ....  WHAT THE FUCK IS GOING ON???


----------



## fizzle

Did you bother looking for the answer, even on the first page? Because here in Support, on the first page, is a thread that deals with this very issue. 

*merge*


----------



## purple_cloud

*Sudden Issues with Loading BL - 400 bad request*

Hey guys, lately everytime I try to load "new posts" or do anything while on the BL page it gives me "Bad Request

Your browser sent a request that this server could not understand.

Additionally, a 400 Bad Request error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request."


I have to usually type www.bluelight.ru in my browser maybe 3 different times until this stops happening. Then, it works, but its a pain in the ass when I'm on the CD page, try to mod a thread, then have it happen and have to reload BL and try again. I also cannot really use the "new posts" button at all, for I get that same text I posted earlier appearing more or less every single time. 

 I thought it was a glitch, but my browser is fine (normally use firefox, but tried safari and the exact same thing happened) and it's been going on for about a week now...I figured it was a temporary thing, but its been happening long enough that I think something might be up. Any ideas?


----------



## Jabberwocky

I've gotten this of late too, but I've gotten it less since early morning Wednesday( North America early morning Wednesday) when some maintenance was done. The site has been speedier w/ fewer problems for me for two days now.

Edit: I'm getting the slow again. It might be mostly about the fact there are close to 1200 active users atm.
Nope that's not it active users went up to 1264 and BL got speedier.


----------



## fizzle

This has been a problem for a lot of people, myself included. Like enki mentioned there was some maintenance done earlier in the week, and that helped for a bit, but it seems to be slowing down again...  I dont really know what else to tell you right now except that its not just you, and the problem is being looked in to. Sorry it makes modding hard, I've been having the same issues


----------



## purple_cloud

Ah okay, as long as everyone else is having the same issues I don't mind. I was getting concerned it was my computer/browser in particular since I had some overheating issues last week. Now that I know, I'm not all too concerned and I'll deal with it     Thanks guys!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I  our server maintenance pic.


----------



## fizzle

I didnt see it, what is it?


----------



## hoptis

Hey guys,

Can I get some assistance with this, just to be sure this is the result of server load, next time you find the site running really, really slowly, with pages not loading, can you add the current date and time to this thread in GMT/UTC time?

You can use this converter here:

http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/

Also, if you could let us know how long the problems persist for.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Roger WilCo, Big H.



			
				fizzle said:
			
		

> I didnt see it, what is it?


 Its a woman using a very old computer. It looks like early seventies. Next time I see it I'll save it for showing you later on.


----------



## fizzle

^I actually saw it, Chris showed it to me, thank you though! 

Will do Hoptis, thanks for all your help and hard work keeping this place going!


----------



## fizzle

Ok, Currently Active Users: 1364 (187 members and 1177 guests) Current time is 20:22 GMT, so far only for about the last 10 min (seems like it started rather suddenly). I'll get back to you on how long it persists.

Edit: Well, it seems to be fine already. I dont know why it happened for that little bit.


----------



## Jabberwocky

21:58-21:59 UTC November 1, 2010 no response for about thirty seconds, Tried opening a couple pages one came up "Bad request:Your browser sent a request that this server could not understand." Most users ever online was about 2 minutes before this *Most users ever online was 1,557, Today at 16:56.* My 16:56 is UTC 21:56.

2nd incident---22:28 UTC just starting to come back now 22:34. Very slow and a new peak use was hit again probably a few times since I first part.


----------



## addictivepersona

22:30ish.  Only lasted a few minutes.

Edit:  Non-GMT.  Sorry, but I can't figure out how to get EST to GMT.

Edit again:  Approximately 02:30 GM time.


----------



## TheLoveBandit

1:14 PM GMT on Tuesday....bugger...


----------



## animal_cookie

8.52 GMT - the main page took several seconds to load, subsequent pages opened fine.

i've noticed this problem is worse when i try to view BL from my cell phone; it frequently times out and takes several refreshes to load.  i'll try to pay attention to the time in the future.


----------



## fizzle

addictivepersona said:


> 22:30ish.  Only lasted a few minutes.
> 
> Edit:  Non-GMT.  Sorry, but I can't figure out how to get EST to GMT.



If you click that link that hoptis provided, scroll down and under where it says all the world times it will give the current GMT time


----------



## addictivepersona

fizzle said:


> If you click that link that hoptis provided, scroll down and under where it says all the world times it will give the current GMT time


I had went to that link and got really confused with all the cities listed--Thanks for the clarification!


----------



## PepperSocks

03/11/2010:  00:09 GMT

Slow/time-outs.  Been happening a lot with me so I came in search of a thread like this.

Also; can someone post the server maintenance pic; I don't know this Chris person.


----------



## fizzle

^Let me see if I can find it.


----------



## tambourine-man

Hi guys,

First time I've seen this thread, but I've been having similar problems over the past few weeks.  I actually started a thread in Support, but by the time I'd written it...I timed out and was unable to reconnect to the site! :D

I can confirm that the problem is replicated over more than one computer, both wired and wirelessly and that Firefox appears to be the worse when compared to IE (but not always).

In particular, *I especially have a problem when I first make contact with the site*.  I can be waiting anywhere between 30-60 seconds for the initial page to appear.  I have replicated this in IE to a lesser extent.  _After_ logging in, the majority of pages load normally most of the time.

About 20 minutes ago (23:10-23:20, 02/11/10) the site was timing out, connection resetting.


----------



## fizzle

^I've noticed that it seems worse on FF as well. I havent tried it on IE very many times, but the few I have it seemed better on IE, I dont know if that was just coincidence or not though.

Ftr I usually use FF.

Currently 00:10 GMT, just had to reload the page several times then finally got a "bad request" error.


----------



## animal_cookie

i've noticed it using IE, FF (linux and windows) and chrome.  and skyfire on android and safari on the iphone.


----------



## fizzle

I just got a bad request error again, but again its when I first log in. Someone else mentioned that thats when they have the hardest time, thats the same for me. First logging in for the day is when I have to refresh the most, and when I am just prepared to wait for it because I know its going to have problems.
                                          ^^^
                                             |
                                             |
                                             |
                                             |
That is what I meant by this
|
|
|
|
V But you explained it better


----------



## tambourine-man

Yeah, just to clarify (was in a rush last night), the problem eases up _*after the initial BL page renders*_, rather than after I've logged in.

Logging in is the secondary action after I make contact with BL.  It's the initial contact that results in a slow page load.  Once it finally loads, the pages render at normal speed, irrespective of whether I log in or not.

Funnily enough.  Today was the first day in almost two weeks where the problem didn't occur.


----------



## addictivepersona

I, too, have the most issues with the pages lagging/loading slow when it's the first page I'm opening.  The first page I typically navigate to is www.bluelight.ru which changes to http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/home.php (Just figured I'd add that in case there's a difference in loading http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/ .)


----------



## fizzle

Just to give everyone a heads up, we are going to start pruning soon, so that should really speed things up and fix a lot of these problems. Things will likely get slower before they get better, and it will be a bit, it can take several weeks for a prune, so please bare with us. But there is a fix in sight


----------



## MazDan

tambourine-man said:


> In particular, *I especially have a problem when I first make contact with the site*.  I can be waiting anywhere between 30-60 seconds for the initial page to appear.  I have replicated this in IE to a lesser extent.  _After_ logging in, the majority of pages load normally most of the time.



I just wanted to add that this has also been my finding as well.

It seems that getting through the front door is the hard part but once I am in, its sweet.

Maybe there is a new door man who doesnt know some of us as well just yet?


----------



## tambourine-man

^ lol... maybe.

Just to report that after two days of quick 'first-page-loading', it's returned to slowdown again (21:30 GMT).  Nowhere near as bad as it has been, however.


----------



## fizzle

Thanks for all the feedback everyone! Since we've decided to move forward with a prune, I think thats really going to help all these problems, so we dont need to make any more reports. I've also talked to hoptis and he said he has a pretty good now of when the slowdowns are at their worst. Thanks again for all the responses!


----------



## Jabberwocky

PepperSocks said:
			
		

> Also; can someone post the server maintenance pic; I don't know this Chris person.


I finally caught the admins in the act again yesterday and grabbed the pic for you PepperSocks.


----------



## fizzle

lol nice spy work enki :D


----------



## addictivepersona

I forget which thread we were supposed to post in about this, and where the converter site for the times was, buuuut I just had an _awful_ time loading the site (7:30 PM EST).  Every page has taken numerous attempts to load and has taken minutes between tries to time out.

Just figured I'd report it since we were told to in the other thread.  

Edit:  Of course by the time I made this post, things are running smoothly, lol.


----------



## 36979999_acb

There were 1336 people browsing BL when I last looked. The servers are (I believe) still the same boxes from a couple of years ago. Donate more and maybe the crew will be able to buy new boxes! *Wonders if this is on the cards at all* admins?

Also is it possible to have an update on the donations bar?


----------



## 36979999_acb

Here is a cool tool to let you see if Bluelight is actually down or whether its just you.

http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/www.bluelight.ru

Hope it comes in handy for someone.


----------



## addictivepersona

chr1.5 said:


> Here is a cool tool to let you see if Bluelight is actually down or whether its just you.
> 
> http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/www.bluelight.ru
> 
> Hope it comes in handy for someone.


That site will definitely come in handy.


----------



## D's

*why is bluelight running so slow!*

I've tried 3 diffrent computers, 3 diffrent internet connections, and they are all slow. Is there something up with the site?? or could it just be the high volume on the internet around here.. anyone else getting problems?
thanks,
ds


----------



## fizzle

Yea I'm having problems too... lots of time outs and very slow.

Just in case its needed to later reference, its currently 3:20 a.m. GMT.


----------



## lozgod

ok, I was worried I pissed off a mod and got put on miserable user mode or something. Glad to see it just isn't me. Hope it's fixed soon.


----------



## addictivepersona

I'm really glad it's not just me having issues with BL tonight!  It's about 3:30 AM GMT (I think.  Going by the time in fizzle's post, lol) and the site's been slow for about an hour.


----------



## jannerfish

Yeah been running real slow for me too.  FF 3.6, no proxies and just for bluelight.  Same in IE.

On a sidenote.  I never use IE.  And boy are they absolute fucking geniuses at annoying the fuck out of people.  So shit.


----------



## jaggedpills

Ha, yeah. Way slow... Glad to hear it isn't just my shitty laptop -_-


----------



## Jabberwocky

Don't type that it is a shitty laptop. You hurt her feelings. Always love your tech. Make her feel loved and wanted until you get a new one, then you can be a little more direct in your appraisal b4 passing it along to someone else


----------



## D's

well my visualware speed test thing looks rough lol.
HOP14 is responding in a erratic matter 109 - 461ms response time.
so dunno what that means but i dont think its good.


----------



## hoptis

Just checking in because I can see that quite a number of queries are timing out, this is unfortunately a server issue that we can't do anything about. The period before New Years Eve is almost always extremely busy here and this year is no exception. Something about NYE seems to make people interested in MDMA 

Will just have to ride it out. There are things we could do but they would probably not be worth implementing just for a few days a year and would make it harder for people to find the information they need during this time of year.


----------



## jaggedpills

oh, haha yes: nice laptop... i  you.. PLEASE WORK!!


----------



## jackie jones

I am experiencing the same problem over the last two days in particular. All other sites are working as usual, yet BL is loading incredibly slowly. Just thought I would concur with the majority in this thread as of late.

Does this mean BL is gaining popularity with the masses?


----------



## lozgod

jackie jones said:


> Does this mean BL is gaining popularity with the masses?



Calling for Government regulation of Bluelight. It is now too big to fail. It would have too large of an impact on internet based social media. If Bluelight crashes there will be civil unrest, violence in the streets, we must act now!


----------



## BlueberryfishY

This site has been loading like shit lately, pretty annoying


----------



## Jabberwocky

^Well, you can comfort yourself in knowing it has been in a very democratic fashion been loading like shit for everyone. Hoptis, our engineer/administrator explained a few posts above here that is an usual high traffic situation associated with New Years Eve.  Happy New Years


----------



## BlueberryfishY

Enki said:


> ^Well, you can comfort yourself in knowing it has been in a very democratic fashion been loading like shit for everyone. Hoptis, our engineer/administrator explained a few posts above here that is an usual high traffic situation associated with New Years Eve.  Happy New Years



awesome man good to hear! 

now all i need to fix is jealous people who get upset when they find out what kind of narcotics i have because they cant have them haha.

happy new years


----------



## hoptis

It's also because PillReports is getting hit pretty hard, but I'm not sure if the issue is as "democratic" as Enki mentions because I'm in Australia and every time I have accessed the site, even during periods where other people are getting timeouts in the last few days, I do not get the slow loading.

Anyone outside the US and UK experiencing the same problems? I'm guessing US evening/night times are the worst?


----------



## jackie jones

Yes, it has been very slow in the evenings as of late.


----------



## lozgod

Enki said:


> ^Well, you can comfort yourself in knowing it has been in a very democratic fashion been loading like shit for everyone. Hoptis, our engineer/administrator explained a few posts above here that is an usual high traffic situation associated with New Years Eve.  Happy New Years



I would think there would be less traffic as most bluelighters are drug users and would be celebraiting with either heroin or MDMA or crack or whatever their DOC is.


----------



## Jabberwocky

^The biggest slow downs/heavy traffic were in the few days before NYE when many folks were going into research mode about their big plans, and they weren't necessarily members. Many MDMA topics return a Bluelight thread as their top result. The server isn't strained by members alone but by anyone accessing BL pages signed in or just passing through.


----------



## lozgod

Enki said:


> ^The biggest slow downs/heavy traffic were in the few days before NYE when many folks were going into research mode about their big plans, and they weren't necessarily members. Many MDMA topics return a Bluelight thread as their top result. The server isn't strained by members alone but by anyone accessing BL pages signed in or just passing through.



Makes sense. That's a good thing I think. People trying to be safe and see 2011.


----------



## junkie skumbag

yeah been doing into to me that past week too im in australia


----------



## addictivepersona

Seems to be back up to speed this morning er... afternoon.


----------



## BlueberryfishY

hoptis said:


> Anyone outside the US and UK experiencing the same problems? I'm guessing US evening/night times are the worst?



Yes sir, i find the worst time of day to access this site is around 6PM-11PM.

Some days it doesn't seem too bad, mostly on Fridays and weekends.


----------



## addictivepersona

BL's been horribly slow for the past hour or so... :-/


----------



## lasthurrah19

^ I agree.  Was looking up after NYE, but the past hour has been bad.


----------



## hoptis

I killed something and it seems okay now. Weird.


----------



## lasthurrah19

Thanks, hoptis


----------



## lozgod

It got so annoying I stayed away for a few days, checked in here and there but didn't do my usual reading and posting. Seems ok at the moment.


----------



## addictivepersona

Site would not load at all about ten minutes ago.  Seems to be working all right now.


----------



## nomy

It's been so bad for me that it's becoming the norm sadly. It is worse at night (UK), but at the moment, it's taking a few minutes for pages to load, then it will speed up for a few seconds, then back down again.


----------



## addictivepersona

nomy said:


> It's been so bad for me that it's becoming the norm sadly. It is worse at night (UK), but at the moment, it's taking a few minutes for pages to load, then it will speed up for a few seconds, then back down again.



Have you tried using a different browser?  Chrome did wonders for the speed of this site for me.


----------



## nomy

addictivepersona said:


> Have you tried using a different browser?  Chrome did wonders for the speed of this site for me.



Good point. I'll try that one thanks.


----------



## Morphoid

Same here, painfully slow for the past 4 days. Took me 45 seconds just to load this thread!


----------



## fryingsquirrel

Been slow for me too lately. Today it seems fine. 

Maybe Jesus (or Bill Gates) just hates druggies.


----------



## StarOceanHouse

I noticed it was pretty slow today as well. Server issues?


----------



## TheLoveBandit

Aye...we're aware, but not having much success addressing it of late.  We'll keep you advised when we start chopping things off to make it better.


----------



## chinky

*is bluelight having server problems?*

i do alot of my posting from my blackberry and it has always been smooth. i would have to say with in the last 2 or 3 weeks or so ive noticed that bluelght has been taking an extra long time to load, if it loads at all. i notice this especially while making posts. normally i can get to the site and view something then when i go to reply it wont load giving me the " server seems to be busy try again later"...i will wait 5 mins or so and again same thing. now to test if its my phone or the site i will go to another site and they will load fine. i will attempt to go back to BL and the main page wont even load for me..when this occurs i wont mess with it for a good 20-30mins and try agin and everything works fine. ive been making alot of duplicate posts laitly because of this, and when i do that its a pain to edit it and then delete it and all that just on my blackberry.

i was ust wondering if the site has been having server problems and has been happening to everyone or is it just my phone acting ike a punk.

i ask really cause this site is the only one that it freezes up and gives me the "server" notice


----------



## Swerlz

They are doing the pruning


----------



## axl blaze

yeah, it's been a headache. but it should be fixed up real good real soon

just bear with us my mang


----------



## Jabberwocky

*merge* with two other threads on the same topic.


----------



## tambourine-man

Ya.  Same issues.  Slow to initially load when making first contact with the site, but reasonably smooth after that (occurred at 20:30 GMT)


----------



## TALLY 2.0

jesus christ. Are you guys ever going to fix this? 

Its like ive time traveled back to 1998 and im on a dial up modem when I come here. Time outs and a just pure bullshit.


----------



## TheLoveBandit

Aye, just hit a major slowdown 2:00-2:30 AM GMT...we're trying to see what else we can do.

Hell, maybe we should just delete some forums altogether, no?


I keed, I keed.


----------



## lagger

yes every social forum would fix it.


----------



## 36979999_acb

^ Not going to happen, Also they'd be flooded by complaints of "GIVE US BACK THE LOUNGE!!!" which would probably amount to the amount of traffic that you'd have lost by getting rid of the forums in the first place


----------



## MazDan

TheLoveBandit said:


> Hell, maybe we should just delete some forums altogether, no?



This suggestion is actually one that really should be given some very serious thought.

Currently we have a situation whereby we are struggling to get the HR message out there.

By far the biggest problem is all the social riff raff.

But lets not just remove it altogether.......lets allow them to move to there own site so they are no longer a burden to the HR message.


----------



## jelyse69

Yeah my internet works perfectly. It's only Bluelight that won't load/ runs super slowly...


----------



## amapola

I think we need to get some Russians toggling the power switch 

just for size

*NSFW*:


----------



## nomy

Jeez guys, this is getting impossible now. Last night (GMT), I just gave up and went elsewhere. Now that's a sad reflection if others do the same...


----------



## addictivepersona

Yeah, last night it was pretty bad around 8p EST... Lasted quite awhile... :-/


----------



## fizzle

We appreciate everyones patience with this. Believe me, all of staff is aware of it as we are all having the same problems, it makes it difficult for any of us to get anything done. All I can tell you is that admin are working on it. Even they arent entirely sure of the exact cause, they've looked in to several things and cant seem to pinpoint any single issue, but I promise you that they are trying.

Hang in there guys! A solution should be found soon, I hope.


----------



## augustaB

At 22:21 GMT everything seems to working fine. 
I've had so many problems the last few weeks I've had to give up posting. 
Could it be a case of the narcs working the service denial thing?


----------



## Jabberwocky

The problem is not fully understood but a denial of service attack would be easily discernible as the problem- so that is not it. Hopefully it will be diagnosed and solved soon but one of the situations that underlies everything is ever increasing traffic which can only be solved by greater resources which will take time and money. Things will get better.


----------



## Cyc

Right Enki, any type of server load issue would be traceable. 

I wouldn't mind staying apprised of the investigation. I couldn't access the site beyond getting timeouts, for about a 10 hour span yesterday.


----------



## theotherside

In a perfect world a site dedicated to harm reduction would get grants from the governments across the world and we would have no problems. Bad news is we live in this shite world...if every member gave 5 bucks I think it would be taken care of. Waiting to log on is not a problem..Harm Reuction will prevail!


----------



## indelibleface

Cyc said:


> Right Enki, any type of server load issue would be traceable.
> 
> I wouldn't mind staying apprised of the investigation. I couldn't access the site beyond getting timeouts, for about a 10 hour span yesterday.



Yep, same. It's been intermittently bad for a few weeks now, but it completely went dead for me yesterday. Kept getting timeout errors. The part of my brain that unreasonably panics occasionally started yelling "Holy crap! They ran out of funding and couldn't make the server payment and holy crap Bluelight is dead!" But obviously that isn't the case.


----------



## atri

i havent noticed any problem in quite a few days now.


----------



## Jabberwocky

^You are supposed to knock on wood before you say that.

Yes its BL has been very responsive over the weekend. It's been great


----------



## citizen cained

how about deleting threads of the same topic and telling people to their question search instead, i normally visit ED and there has to be thousands of topics labelled "i have lost the magic" what if i can just search "losing magic" and find 1 topic (which is open) about this?


----------



## fizzle

We do that... and then people get upset at us because they dont like being told that their question has been asked a thousand times and to use the search engine... believe me, we cant win. We do try to keep repeat threads to a minimum though, with mega threads and such.


----------



## amapola

^We are in the process of doing this and call it pruning.  Basically all threads which haven't had a post since 2010 are being systematically deleted unless deemed important and saved into the archive.  Regarding just one thread per topic (e.g. losing the magic) that does make sense and is somewhat implemented through megathreads, however Bluelight isn't just about disseminating information but also facilitating discussion.  It is very easy for a discussion in a megathread to go awry and you can't have two different issues of the same topic being discussed in a megathread at the same time without lots of confusion.

Mods do their best to strike a balance depending on what their forum is trying to do.

edit:

...and as fizzle mentioned get some major flak for doing so :D


----------



## augustaB

Well, Tuesday 01:45 CET and finally got logged on again. Just been impossible this weekend.


----------



## hoptis

Announcement and update

Help is on it's way. Sorry for the recent situation, some of timeouts have lasted for painfully long windows, even if I'm not on the site at the time I get more than enough emails letting me know and when I can I try and reboot the database server to kill locked/queued transactions. Hopefully the coming upgrades should address these problems for good.

Thanks again for your patience.


----------



## Jabberwocky

^Thank you Hoptis for your big efforts improving things and letting us know in advance about the upcoming down time


----------



## amapola

I find it humorous how pressing a button once can cause a form to be submitted 3 or 4 times over the course of 10min before getting a timeout.


----------



## purple_cloud

Also, super thanks to Hoptis for that update! I was also curious if we would know when BL would be down, so it can save us all the aggravation of trying to load the site at all.


----------



## nomy

No mod here, just a lowly member. Thanks for all your time and effort guys.


----------



## 36979999_acb

Will be interested to see how the upgrade copes with the load! Good luck hoptis. *Fingers crossed*


----------



## modern buddha

BL is very quick now, thank you, Hoptis!


----------



## alasdairm

^ i agree - i have noticed a significant improvement in the last week or so.

alasdair


----------



## nomy

Yep, all good here. No problems since the update. Thanks.


----------



## bpayne

*what is up with bluelight loading?*

A lot of times lately I've noticed that Bluelight will fail to load from the search engine page, it will hang on and on and then say error or some other message, 
This drastically reduces the amount of time I spend on this site, for I don't have time for such silliness,  usually when it fails to load then I don't return until the next day, So if this is happening to more people than just I, then I assume this is effecting your Page Ranking considerably, I'd look into it.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Things are much improved over a few weeks ago.Considerable effort goes into making things work well with massive traffic and a low budget. Page rank isn't our biggest priority but page rank does coincide with the big goal of being a ready resource on Harm Reduction. We are aware of the need for technical improvements, many have happened and more are coming.

*merge* with a related thread


----------



## addictivepersona

Lately I've been having a couple page time outs (the 404 error or whatever), but they're few and far between compared to a couple weeks ago.

bpayne, are you _sure_ it's not only on your end?  This thread was started by me when I had horrible issues loading BL--The issues were resolved by switching browsers.


----------



## Pegasus

I get the Bad Request page occasionally, but it isn't a problem.  If I notice a page isn't loading at the speed that it should, I generally re-click to resubmit the request...

Regarding page ranking, mine shows BL as being favorably rated...


----------



## addictivepersona

Been getting "The connection was reset" error pages for the past half hour.  If pages do load, it's after multiple refreshes and many minutes.

...Anyone else having issues tonight?


----------



## amapola

Yeah haven't really gotten on in the last 10 minutes.  Just improved a few seconds ago though.


----------



## addictivepersona

Glad it wasn't only me.  Guess the site had a hiccup.


----------



## fizzle

Yea I got the same thing, but it seems to have stopped


----------



## modern buddha

I think, during high volume hours (dinner time and until about 8pm), things slow down from lack of a large bandwidth. I think it's good after about 8pm, usually.


----------



## amapola

^I voted for NYC as center of the Universe as well


----------



## TheLoveBandit

BUMP to highlight this - Site Downtime for MAY and JUNE 2011



> *Site Downtime for MAY and JUNE 2011*
> We're taking steps toward the upgrade(s) and part of that will involve taking the site offline at various times. When we have a major downtime, we'll update this announcement. For now, take this as your warning that the site will go offline for short periods of 10-30 min at a time, and these will be relatively unannounced beyond this statement. We will try to aim for the lowest usage times for the site so as to inconvenience the fewest numbers of readers possible, but there will always be someone who gets blocked for this short window. Just bear with us for a short bit, grab a drink or a cigarette, and we should be back online when you return. Thank you for your patience.



A requirement, as I just sapped the server for the past 10 min (sorry everyone!).  Yeah, that last wave of lag was me...I'll follow the ANNOUNCEMENT from now on


----------



## TheLoveBandit

BUMP to highlight this - Site Downtime for MAY and JUNE 2011



> *Site Downtime for MAY and JUNE 2011*
> We're taking steps toward the upgrade(s) and part of that will involve taking the site offline at various times. When we have a major downtime, we'll update this announcement. For now, take this as your warning that the site will go offline for short periods of 10-30 min at a time, and these will be relatively unannounced beyond this statement. We will try to aim for the lowest usage times for the site so as to inconvenience the fewest numbers of readers possible, but there will always be someone who gets blocked for this short window. Just bear with us for a short bit, grab a drink or a cigarette, and we should be back online when you return. Thank you for your patience.



A requirement, as I just sapped the server for the past 10 min (sorry everyone!).  Yeah, that last wave of lag was me...I'll follow the ANNOUNCEMENT from now on


----------



## TheLoveBandit

..and yes, that's the reason for the double posting you see here... /I iz dumbazz


----------



## tambourine-man

I've experienced a marked improvement in server responsiveness in the last few weeks.

Probably due to felix stepping down.


----------



## Wolfmans_BrothEr

TheLoveBandit said:


> BUMP to highlight this - Site Downtime for MAY and JUNE 2011
> 
> 
> 
> A requirement, as I just sapped the server for the past 10 min (sorry everyone!).  Yeah, that last wave of lag was me...I'll follow the ANNOUNCEMENT from now on



Bump friggidy friggin bump!


----------



## addictivepersona

TheLoveBandit said:


> ..and yes, that's the reason for the double posting you see here... /I iz dumbazz


Lol, that explains Changed spamming HL.  




tambourine-man said:


> I've experienced a marked improvement in server responsiveness in the last few weeks.
> 
> Probably due to felix stepping down.


LOL, that's probably exactly what it is.  Felix was hogging all the bandwidth with his admin stick.


Totally kidding, felix.


----------



## SA

tambourine-man said:


> I've experienced a marked improvement in server responsiveness in the last few weeks.
> 
> Probably due to felix stepping down.



I LOLed! :D




hoptis said:


> Announcement and update
> 
> Help is on it's way. Sorry for the recent situation, some of timeouts have lasted for painfully long windows, even if I'm not on the site at the time I get more than enough emails letting me know and when I can I try and reboot the database server to kill locked/queued transactions. Hopefully the coming upgrades should address these problems for good.
> 
> Thanks again for your patience.



I hope those upgrades include Sphinx. The server-side host's complaints have always been related to search. Sphinx would solve that in a flash. Nginx+Sphinx would be the cat's meow, but Sphinx alone would solve he majority of the hang ups, IMHO.


----------



## 36979999_acb

Hi SA,

We'll be doing upgrades on the server and vbulletin over the next couple of months.

Are you still noticing that bluelight is slow since the h/w upgrade? Its as fast as lightning for me except when doing server intensive stuff such as stats etc.

I'd prefer not to install anything new right now unless we find a need for it. But I will definitely keep your suggestion in mind! Thanks mate.


----------



## SA

chr1.5 said:


> Hi SA,
> 
> We'll be doing upgrades on the server and vbulletin over the next couple of months.
> 
> Are you still noticing that bluelight is slow since the h/w upgrade? Its as fast as lightning for me except when doing server intensive stuff such as stats etc.
> 
> I'd prefer not to install anything new right now unless we find a need for it. But I will definitely keep your suggestion in mind! Thanks mate.



OY Chris! Didn't even notice that you're back to Engineer. Good show, mate! I see they finally smartened up and employed more than one engeneer at a time. Fucking overdue progress, that! 

On the loading speed... it's much faster than I recall. If you switch the search to Sphinx, however, it will be lightning fast, regardless of hardware.

Talk soon. Ta!


----------



## felix

tambourine-man said:


> I've experienced a marked improvement in server responsiveness in the last few weeks.
> 
> Probably due to felix stepping down.


it's probably due to my not posting so many big words that you don't understand or your Sinclair ZX81 can't compute. 

but there might actually be something in your theory. that's fine though; i know when i'm not wanted. 


oh! and congrats to chr1.5. go do, that voodoo, that you do, so well.


----------



## Fixed5217

i hate to bitch, but i'm experiencing the problems indicated by the thread title.
It's becoming hard to not double post, etc.


----------



## fizzle

^See TLBs announcement.


----------



## Fixed5217

fizzle said:


> ^See TLBs announcement.



thank you sir...will continue to bear with


----------

